# Fish Prices



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

I got a quote for a fish delivery and wanted to see what anyone thought about the price. Or if they knew anyone who can give me a better price.

LargeMouth Bass 12" $5 each.

Channel Cats 12"-14" $2 each.

Lookin to get about 50 of the bass and 100 of the cats.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those seem like good prices for big fish. The Geauga County Soil & Water Dept was selling 4-6 inch channel for 80 cents and 2-4 inch bass for 85 cents earlier this month. 

http://geaugaswcd.com/pdfs/Geaugrapher_2010TreeFishFlyer_.pdf


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats a great price for the bass


----------

